# Factory Powder



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of powder is used by Federal in there WM5223 .40cal handgun ammo, 180 grain FMJ FN round? I am just curious as it seems to shoot very well in G27 very clean burning. :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've read/heard several times over the years (decades?) that ammunition companies do not use civilian-grade reloading powders for loading factory ammunition. Instead, they use a blend of powders that will meet the specifications of pressure/velocity/accuracy (and in some cases, muzzle flash) set for that cartridge. These powders are blended in large batches, and samples tested periodically throughout the batch as production progresses. When that batch is used-up, and new batch is blended and tested, which will give the same (or very similar) specs as above, even though the blend itself may be different.

I've verified this myself by pulling bullets on identical loads, purchased years apart, and measuring the powder charge weights as well as looking at the powder granules. Even though some look and weigh different, they shoot very similarly in most cases. However, if maximum accuracy is desired, then selecting and buying a single large batch ("lot") of ammunition will help minimize the effect of such variations.

I know some of the local shops think I'm crazy for reading/matching lot numbers on the boxes of some calibers of ammo, but they usually forget about it as soon as I haul a cart-full up to the counter for purchase. Funny how that works. :mrgreen:


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks DJ for that explanation it does make sense. Now with that being said can anyone suggest a good load for the .40cal 180grn Montana Gold bullet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

lonewolf2810 said:


> Thanks DJ for that explanation it does make sense. Now with that being said can anyone suggest a good load for the .40cal 180grn Montana Gold bullet. Thanks in advance.


Good loads are available from powder and bullet manufacturers charts. What you most likely realy want is an excellent load for your gun. To obtain that you will have to do some testing.

+ or - 2 or 3 tenths of a grain of powder can take you from a ho-hum 2" group to whoopee 1/2" groups with any decent bullets. MG FMJ and JHP's are decent bullets which I have loaded to sub 1 inch groupings using Vihtavuori N340. I've not used their 180's though, my preference is 165 Gr. .40's.

I have been obtaining excellent results with Accurate #2 and #5 in my 9 and .45 although I haven't loaded 40's with it yet. #2 and #5 feed very nicely and have been yielding very low variations in velocity (ie less than 10 FPS) and 1/2" groups. Use #2 for lower energy loads and 5 for more oomph. Stay within the charted values.

Have fun but stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------

